# Suspension Level Sensor - Correct installation of replacement sensor (orientation) [TOC]



## pskoru (Mar 20, 2009)

*'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton*

I am getting the message displayed on irregular intervals and after it extinguishes a small warning sign (resembling the level increase icon) stays on for a while than it also extinguishes. I usually (but not only) happends on rough surfaces or going up/down a hill.
The car lifting system works perfectly fine as does the suspension characteristics selection.
I did have some power problems with the car before but it is gone since I drive it regularly and/or mentain with a hitech charger. Do not think it is power related. All other systems are fine and the car drives as usual.
I very much appreciate any sugestions about possible cause or fix for the problem.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*

I know you do not believe the problem is power related but I'd make absolutely certain that the convenience battery on the left side of the trunk is solid as a rock. If you have the original battery installed, it is getting quite old(6 years) and I would consider swapping it out as a preventative item. I just did the same on an early 2004 Phaeton. It had the original battery in it and I received three different electrical problems in a single drive. I ordered and installed a new AGM battery and no more electrical glitches. I ordered a Deka (DEK9AGM49) from AutoBarn for $159.95 including shipping and it fit perfectly and had the gas vent to the outside as it should.
Installing the battery was not fun but not many repair or maintenance tasks are on the Phaeton. A good Phaeton tech earns every penny he is paid!


----------



## pskoru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (Jxander)*

I Replaced the battery two months ago, after having a problem with it. I make sure it is fully charged.
In addition the message happends when the engine on. Would the generator not provide enough power than?
Thanks for suggestion


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*

I've had this same problem, it turned out to be a faulty vertical leveling sensor. This sensor has a small 'arm' that attaches to the wheel axis and measures vertical movement of the wheel. In my case, it started after I had driven over a really bad road. At first, the message was intermittent (*LEVEL FAULT - WORKSHOP*) and it would disappear after a few seconds (or cold start). After a few days it appeared immediately after start and would stay on, sometimes accompanied by a *STOP! CAR TOO LOW* message (although the ride height was fine). I couldn't lift the car anymore, it would give a *LEVEL CHANGE NOT POSSIBLE* error.
My car is currently at the dealer to sort out this problem. Normally, replacing the vertical leveling sensor solves the problem, but in my case there is something in the wiring (Phaeton still thinks sensor is faulty after replacing it with a brand new one). They think it may be the leveling controller.
Can you run a VAG-COM diagnostic scan on your vehicle? It could be that the leveling controller reports a faulty vertical wheel movement sensor. In that case, it's a simple procedure to swap out the sensor for a new one (in my case, the sensor was €20 and they didn't have to remove the wheel).


_Modified by Jim Morris at 11:58 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*

Sounds like you have already taken care of the battery. If your voltmeter is reading 14 volts with the engine running, the alternator should also be in good order. In that case, your message is likely due to a "real" problem and as mentioned by Jim M, VagCom or the dealer's diagnostic computer should provide some information as to what is wrong. Before diagnosing any further, you might try raising and lowering the vehicle a couple of times to put the suspension through it's paces. 
Hopefully it is something trivial. Good chance that is true, since you are not experiencing any noticeable problems.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*

Hello Skorupski:
As others have already suggested, the most probable cause (based on the experience of all of us) is low electrical voltage. The suspension controller is the "canary in the coal mine" for low voltage. By this I mean if you have low voltage on your left battery, one of the first signs you are going to see is a "Suspension Fault - Workshop" message.
If you have an actual fault with the suspension system on the car, it will usually be visually obvious to you - if you have a look at the exterior of the car, one corner or more of the car will not be at the correct level.
However - as Jim pointed out - it is possible to have a less serious fault with the suspension system. The only way to determine if this is the case is to do a diagnostic scan on the car and see what fault codes have been recorded by the suspension controller. If you see a low voltage fault code and nothing else, then the problem is low voltage. If you see a fault code specific to one sensor or to the controller, then you can pursue your investigation from that point.
Having said all that - past experience has shown that 99% of the time, this message is caused by low battery voltage, and 1% of the time, there is actually a problem with the suspension system.
Michael


----------



## pskoru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Thanks a lot for the suggestions. The VAG screeaning reads '01769 Sensor for Vehicle Leveling Front Right (G289) Short Circuit'. I guess it is the leveling sensor than. 
I will get it replaced at VW and let you know if that helps.
Thanks again for help.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pskoru* »_The VAG screeaning reads '01769 Sensor for Vehicle Leveling Front Right (G289) Short Circuit'.

That's the exact message I got (only for the rear left wheel). Replacing the sensor and performing an adaptation should normally fix the problem. The part is not expensive (I was quoted €20) and they can swap it without removing the wheel.
Good luck!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (Jim Morris)*

Below is a photo showing the location of a rear sensor. As Jim pointed out, it is a pretty simple little part, and not at all difficult to replace.
The car will need to have the suspension system adapted (calibrated) after the new sensor is installed. This is not difficult to do, there is an illustrated post in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that explains the process.
Michael


----------



## pskoru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (Jim Morris)*

I located the sensor and it seams to be rather easy to acces and replace myself. Local dealer in Utrecht Netherlands quoted 121 EUR for the part itself. Jim do you have any alternative supplier in the Benelux area? Your 20 EUR sounds much better


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*

Skorupski:
If you replace the sensor yourself, pay very close attention to the orientation of the sensor (which way the 'angle' in the articulated arm faces) before you remove the existing defective sensor. Best if you take a photograph of the existing sensor _in situ_ before you remove it.
It is very easy to install the replacement sensor with everything properly fitted, but with the hinged arm bent in the wrong direction. It will not work properly if this mistake is made.
Michael


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (pskoru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pskoru* »_I located the sensor and it seams to be rather easy to acces and replace myself. Local dealer in Utrecht Netherlands quoted 121 EUR for the part itself. Jim do you have any alternative supplier in the Benelux area? Your 20 EUR sounds much better









My local dealer is Deckx-Team in Turnhout, but I'm a regular customer there so my quotes are usually a bit lower. You can, nevertheless, give them a try. You'll have to physically bring your Phaeton to them, however, as they don't do quotes over the phone.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (Jim Morris)*

Just a follow-up to the photo above - it is possible to install the level sensors "correctly" (meaning, the part installed in the correct orientation), but with the sensor 'elbow' orientated in the wrong direction. The above photo is a close-up of the larger photo posted earlier in the discussion - do make sure that you correctly orient the 'elbow' in the articulated arm before you fasten the sensor to the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here's another photo showing correct sensor arm installation at the rear of the vehicle.
Notice that the 'elbows' of the sensor arms are pointing inwards, towards the center of the vehicle.
This photo was taken on the assembly line in Dresden.
Michael


----------



## pskoru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Level fault workshop' message on W12 2003 Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Michael thanks a lot for the guidance. The sensor is on back order so I will replace it only next week. I will make sure to take som pictures and follow up.
Thanks again


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## sinhamn (Aug 7, 2007)

*cost for replacing right front level sensor and steering angle sensor phaeton 2004 v8*

thanks
man


----------



## sinhamn (Aug 7, 2007)

*Suspension Level Sensor*



PanEuropean said:


> Here's another photo showing correct sensor arm installation at the rear of the vehicle.
> Notice that the 'elbows' of the sensor arms are pointing inwards, towards the center of the vehicle.
> This photo was taken on the assembly line in Dresden.
> Michael


Michael,
I have followed you guide the Phaeton forum. Sorry, to e mailyou, but please let me know if with suspension level sensor( right front- ? error code per vw dealer asking upto $1100 to repair.) Is it ok to drive few thousand miles / few months without serious trouble to the car? What could go wrong at worst?
thanks
Man


----------

